# Animated Wolf - Finished!



## Spooky1

Roxy and I finished the wolf with hours to spare! Here's the link to the in progress thread. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28802

054 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/152228041[email protected]/

. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

040AN by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Lunatic

Lots of hard work that paid off in a big way. It really looks great! I love it in the scene. The eyes give it that Pet Cemetary look to it. Nice gravestones, too!


----------



## Spooky1

And a couple videos to show the motion.

MOV04322 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

MOV04208 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Here's a video of the making of the wolf (added 3/17/2013).


----------



## Lunatic

Looks great!


----------



## Demifate

This looks AMAZING in the dark! The glowing eyes and the light reflecting off the teeth is so neat. Nicely done! How'd it go over with the TOT's?


----------



## beelce

Love him...!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

that creeps me out! I love the look of this wolf. brava!


----------



## SuperCreep31

looks fantastic! great job!


----------



## jdubbya

That is awesome! Looks great in the graveyard with the fog rolling along the ground!


----------



## Spooky1

Demifate said:


> This looks AMAZING in the dark! The glowing eyes and the light reflecting off the teeth is so neat. Nicely done! How'd it go over with the TOT's?


A couple of the neighborhood kids wanted to pet it during the day time, but would only go near it if I was with them. 

a couple adults called it a hyena.


----------



## Just Whisper

What a beautifully built prop. Very impressive.


----------



## Vlad

Great work, I'm glad to see he made it out for the big day!


----------



## Daphne

Not sure how I missed this but it turned out great! Really cool!


----------



## Joiseygal

Great job on your wolf Spooky1


----------



## Headless

For the life of me I thought I had commented on this thread.... I love this.


----------



## bobzilla

Missed this one too....love it!


----------



## kprimm

Very very cool wolf. Hard work always pays off with a unique awesome prop. That wolf will help haunt up your Halloweens for years to come. Send me a PM and I will give you my address so you can build and send me one.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

That's a great piece! Love the look, the shape, the eyes...everything!


----------



## Drago

Looks great! Make a pack of them, unleash them in your neighborhood!!!!!


----------



## scareme

I love this guy. Good thing you finished him in time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Kprimm

Thank you all for the kind comments.


----------



## Allen H

looks great- has a disney feel to it


----------



## Lauriebeast

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chickenwire

Love it!


----------



## Bobbywan

Whoa! I like it!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

awesome job on that!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

great work on your wolf prop! It looks great in the day shot but terrifying in those nights shots!
was there a wolf prop building contest that I didn't know about? This is the 2nd great wolf prop I've seen in the showroom! lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> Was there a wolf prop building contest that I didn't know about? This is the 2nd great wolf prop I've seen in the showroom! lol


Yes and the prize was a gabillion dollars

Thank you kindly all again. We're happy folks enjoy this guy.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Great job guys! I saw him on Roxy's page a while back, but this is the first time I've seen him in all his moving glory. He turned out great! Kudos.


----------



## Spooky1

I've added a youtube video on the making of our wolf, on the first page with the post that has the photobucket videos.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Great video. What was the cost on the wolf head form?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, BD! Here is the cost breakdown information that Spooky1 had posted in the build thread:



Spooky1 said:


> Here's a link to the wolf head form from Van ****'s
> 
> http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/WLF-2601-P6794.aspx
> 
> The head was $23
> Deer was about $20
> Jaw set $21.55
> Eyes $13.15
> Ears liners $3.35
> Fur ? I don't remember
> 
> So all the parts and pieces total in the ballpark of $100


----------



## Death Master

Good work!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Totally creepy!!!


----------



## bobzilla

Me thinks this thread needs a bump 

This is so nice, I believe I'll comment twice. (commented a while back....get it?) 

Gotta love this prop you guys!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aww, you're a sweetie, bob. Feel free to comment as many times as you like


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks Bob, I was never quite happy with his ears. I may redo them one of these days.


----------



## barnes

looks fab


----------



## Spooky1

Spooky1 said:


> Thanks Bob, I was never quite happy with his ears. I may redo them one of these days.


I finally updated the wolf's ears. I thought the old ones were too Teddy Bear-like.

new ears by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## bobzilla

Way cool Spooky! :jol:
The ears are much better now!
Nice work


----------

